# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  SHARC (Sensor Hosting Autonomous Remote Craft), underwater robot, Boeing, Liquid Robotic

## Airicist

Boeing

SHARC is a militarized version of Liquid Robotic's commercial Wave Glider.

"SHARCs prowl off the coast of Hawaii"

by Kimberly Kelly 
January 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Boeing and Liquid Robotics SHARCs prowl off the coast of Hawaii 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> SHARCs, or Sensor Hosting Autonomous Remote Craft, recently demonstrated their data collection, surveillance and communication abilities for Boeing in the waters near a Liquid Robotics test evaluation center in Kameula, Hawaii. See the unique way these unmanned marine vessels move through the water and how they connect seabed to space.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing SHARC unmanned warrior

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> The SHARC unmanned surface vehicle detected, reported, and tracked a manned submarine during the Unmanned Warrior exercise off the coast of Scotland in October 2016.

----------

